# The Evil Birthday Balloon



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i love the one who's sneaking up on it from behind the chair!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Faith's mommy said:


> i love the one who's sneaking up on it from behind the chair!


She wasn't really afraid of it. Lucy is afraid of everything though, and Dory follows her lead.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I really liked the part where Dory started to play with it. Poor Lucy. It's a good thing she has Dory to protect her.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

omg that is WAY too cute!!! I don't have the sound on but I love at 2:25 when your DH (?) moves the basket onto the ground and you see Lucy's ears perk up like "wy the ___ is he touching that?!" haha 

It's so funny what dogs are afraid of!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL!!! That was so cute!! Both dogs have such beautiful coats, omg.

I loved when Dory popped it... she was like... well, there goes the fun. I wonder if she would've barked in a higher voice, with the helium? LOL

I also have to comment on your accent. You sound exactly like our vet tech (who Mojo is in LOVE with). He was trying to "find" her during the whole video. Wasn't even phased by the barking, but when you talked he perked up. Hehe


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

My southeastern OK accent?


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

That is so cute! lol so funny how lucy was deathly affraid of it!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Balloon murder!!! Cute video and your girls are beautiful.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Dory is such a brave girl! I think she only killed it to protect poor Lucy!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Dory to protect your sister Lucy from that big bad balloon.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> Way to go Dory to protect your sister Lucy from that big bad balloon.


Dory's got quite used to her "big" sister being afraid of everything.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

hehe! Griff is like that with anything new in the back yard. I usually have to go over and tap it so he comes over and is brave enough to inspect it. Then it's OK. It took 2 days to get him used to a red canoe in the backyard. :doh: I ended up sitting on it for a while.

Me thinks you need to work on that "Leave It" command a bit more. Dory clearly wasn't listening. 

Learn from your dogs honey because when you have kids and do that, you're done for! :


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm not worried about Dory's leave it. I don't expect her to mind that when we're letting her do something and laughing about it and only about a quarter serious. She knows when we're serious and minds better than her sister most of the time.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Well I guess it's just me - when I tell Griffyn "Leave It" I mean it and when I tell my kids "No" I mean it. See what I mean? 

I just feel that "leave it" is a very important and helpful command. It can really be a life saver.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Well I guess it's just me - when I tell Griffyn "Leave It" I mean it and when I tell my kids "No" I mean it. See what I mean?
> 
> I just feel that "leave it" is a very important and helpful command. It can really be a life saver.



When I mean it, my dogs know it and mind. Just as when I mean it, my kids will know it too. It has been helpful many times in the past. Had I meant it, Dory would have known, given me her sad eyes, and quit. TRUST ME.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Everytime Lucy barked, Enzo barked right back at her. Then, he watched and did a head tilt like he was trying to figure out what they were doing with the balloon. lol


----------

